# Best diet to lose 10 pounds in 3-4 weeks?



## 10poundsforwedd (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello!

I am getting married in about 6 weeks and am looking to take of about 10 pounds of bodyfat (mostly around stomach but a little around legs.)  For the past 3 months I have been working intensely with a trainer and eating clean, with a few cheats, and have managed to (in my opinion at least) dramatically reduce my bodyfat from 32% to 22%.  I am SO much stronger and more energetic.  However, I definitely still have about 10 pounds to lose before I am 'bikini confident' for the honeymoon.  While, as I said, there are 6 weeks until the wedding, I only have 3-4 weeks to work with to get the wedding dress altered in.  So, I have a couple of questions:
1) Is it possible to lose 10 pounds in 3-4 weeks?
2) If so, what is the best way to go about it?  as I see it, I can do either moderately low calorie, moderate carb (800-1000 calories a day, 100 grams of carbs a day, and do tons of running and exercise and lift like hell) or do a low calorie, low carb diet (20 grams of carbs a day or less, 500-800 calories a day), continue to lift, and cut back on cardio because having done low carb before I simply can't make it more than a couple of miles.

I am a very determined person and know that I can succeed as long as I pick a plan and don't start to wonder a week in, 'I wonder what would happen if I tried this' and stuck with it.  Any advice on what to do would be HUGELY appreciated. Yes, I know what I am planning to do is ultimately a bit unhealthy, but it is only for 3-4 weeks and I plan to immediately go back to my prior healthy eating regimen.

Thank You!

Lisa


----------



## Dante (Jul 6, 2005)

yes you can do it..sounds like you will.  good luck    diet diet diet..dont cheat .... low cals & low carbs & lots of water..


----------



## Dante (Jul 6, 2005)

you dont need to go under 1000 cals a day..not healthy at all..youre better off doing more cardio and eating right.


----------



## 10poundsforwedd (Jul 6, 2005)

*really?*

so you really think that the some carb, 1000 calorie a day and TONS of cardio option is better than the very low calorie vegetables and lean protein idea?


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 6, 2005)

What are your stats?(height, age, weight)
Doing too much cardio will actually slow your weight loss.
Best thing to do is design a well balanced diet, workout schedule, and moderate cardio.
Definetly hit the weights several times a week to preserve lean body mass and increase metabolism. 

Most important thing is to focus on dropping bodyfat % and not just weight. 10 pounds is a good goal, just make sure its mostly fat. If you lose 5 pounds of muscle and 5 pounds of fat, you'll look worse than you did before. 

Check out the stickies at the top of the D&N forum for futher help on your diet.

Good luck


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 6, 2005)

Tons of cardio is not going to be beneficial... It can hinder weight loss and cause you to lose a lot of muscle - which will just make you look flat.

If it is only a short term solution and you don't mind suffering a whole heap then I'd look into a few cycles of a PSMF. You can read about it HERE

Otherwise you could try to make up a cyclic type approach yourself. A cyclic diet would be the easiest/fastest way to drop the weight. Something like your suggestion would be best (lots of green stuff, moderate protein, low carb) and then add in a re-feed once a week.

I WOULD NOT do this in the last week before your wedding - but you could do it for the three weeks before that. Then, in the last week, a more moderate diet would be best.

But something like:
Mon 
- Low cal, low carb, moderate protein, low fats
- Weights (HEAVY!)

Tues 
- Low cal, no carb, moderate protein, lowish fats
- Cardio (30-45 mins moderate intensity)

Wed 
- Low cal, no carb, moderate protein, lowish fats
- REST

Thurs
- High carb, moderate protein, low fats
- weights (HEAVY!!)

Fri
- Low cal, no carb, moderate protein, lowish fats
- Rest day

Sat 
- Low cal, low carb, moderate protein, low fats
- Cardio (30-45 mins moderate intensity)

Sun 
- Low cal, no carb, moderate protein, lowish fats
- +/- cardio (30-45 mins moderate intensity)


You could set the levels at about:

 Moderate protein between 1-1.5g per pound lean mass (less on high carb day, more on no carb day). 
 Low fat means take your fish oils (6-10g) and no added fats
 Lowish fats could be 0.3-0.35g fats per pound lean body mass
 No carb would be as it sounds - no carbs (except green vegetables)
 Low carb could be, say, ~100g (about the 'happy brain' point)
 High carb could be, say, ~2-2.5 x lean body mass

So, say you were 130 pounds and 22% BF - then:
Lean mass = 101 pounds

no carb, mod. protein and lowish fats would be -
As close to 0g carbs as you can get, 150g protein, 30-35g fat = ~900 cals 

low carb, mod protein, low fats would be -
100g carbs, 150g protein, <20g fat (tag'along fats + fish oils) = ~1200 cals

High carb, mod protein, low fats would be -
200-250g carbs, 125g protein, <20g fat = ave. ~ 1600 cals


It would suck... But it would probably work.


As I said though -- I would not use this approach in your last week... You COULD look into a competition prep type thing for the last week - but that might be a little over the top. I would just use the last week to chill out and get prepared for the big day.

Good luck!


----------



## Novo (Jul 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If it is only a short term solution and you don't mind suffering a whole heap then I'd look into a few cycles of a PSMF. You can read about it HERE


Just to expand on what Emma said (and save you some time searching), the diet/e-book is actually called "The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook" (a PSMF is a Protien Sparing Modified Fast, and she's right - it's not fun to do, but then I guess the fun bit is looking fab in your wedding dress  )


----------

